# Isn't it a clear example of Ni-Ti-Se?



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Today i was arriving at home in public transport and i was looking at all the roads, the houses and the people walking by the streets. I suddenly saw a typical ecuatorian guy, really clean looking, some sort of Daddy Yankee / Mark Anthony kinda look and my mind suddenly went: oh so there must be a division on ecuatorian inmigrant young people. There must be those who dress like these to keep themselves attached to their cultural traditions and keep that "warmer safer home feeling" and try to participate in every damn latin cultural organization such as latin kings, evangelic preachers and stuff. Also there must be this other little group of alienated inmigrant ecuatorian teenagers that like to grow their hair, don't shave their beards and listen to rock music and start looking for emo/gothic/indie/whatever "more european" trend friends. They also might feel unconfortable in their family lifes and with their family friends as they are probably other inmigrant families so this makes them try to isolate themselves from the latino look and prefer to live a life more in tune with the present country in where they live. All of this thing mental process was in about 5+/- seconds, going from one thing to another, then i realized that this could be a cool example of Ni, i also think it has something to do with Ti and maybe inferior Se, not sure about the later. I was looking everywhere without really seeing nothing, i was in my head all the time. Maybe i'm wrong (i don't think so) so i wanted your opinions.
Also this shit happens me all the time i just don't remember.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I fail to see the Ni and Se here. This looks like Si and Ti.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I fail to see the Ni and Se here. This looks like Si and Ti.


Where is Si? i mean where the fuck. Yeah now that i look again on the comment, Si when random guy recalls me of mark anthony, well ok -.-
From Dario Nardi stuff:

_*Si - Introverted Sensing*
Introverted Sensing often involves storing data and information, then comparing and contrasting the current situation with similar ones. The immediate experience or words are instantly linked with the prior experiences, and we register a similarity or a difference—for example, noticing that some food doesn’t taste the same or is saltier than it usually is. Introverted Sensing is also operating when we see someone who reminds us of someone else. Sometimes a feeling associated with the recalled image comes into our awareness along with the information itself. Then the image can be so strong, our body responds as if reliving the experience. The process also involves reviewing the past to draw on the lessons of history, hindsight, and experience. With introverted Sensing, there is often great attention to detail and getting a clear picture of goals and objectives and what is to happen. There can be a oneness with ageless customs that help sustain civilization and culture and protect what is known and long-lasting, even while what is reliable changes. _


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> Where is Si? i mean where the fuck. Yeah now that i look again on the comment, Si when random guy recalls me of mark anthony, well ok -.-
> From Dario Nardi stuff:
> 
> _*Si - Introverted Sensing*
> Introverted Sensing often involves storing data and information, then comparing and contrasting the current situation with similar ones. The immediate experience or words are instantly linked with the prior experiences, and we register a similarity or a difference—for example, noticing that some food doesn’t taste the same or is saltier than it usually is. Introverted Sensing is also operating when we see someone who reminds us of someone else. Sometimes a feeling associated with the recalled image comes into our awareness along with the information itself. Then the image can be so strong, our body responds as if reliving the experience. The process also involves reviewing the past to draw on the lessons of history, hindsight, and experience. With introverted Sensing, there is often great attention to detail and getting a clear picture of goals and objectives and what is to happen. There can be a oneness with ageless customs that help sustain civilization and culture and protect what is known and long-lasting, even while what is reliable changes. _


Si because you extrapolate a lot of sensory information based on one single sensory event: the fact that this person is/appears Ecuadorian. You then go on to make a lot of claims about Ecuadorians and how they are like etc.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

@*ephemereality* So are you saying that when we look at someone, see how they dress, how they react to what we say, the tone in which they speak, etc and then make an assumption about how that person is, the process is actually Si? i mean, what we are actually doing is comparing this now data with past experiences / social points of views / objective facts to make a point out of it? Aren't you doing the same right now with me?
Wouldn't it be Se/Fe?

_*Se - Extroverted Sensing*
*Extraverted Sensing occurs when we become aware of what is in the physical world in rich detail.* We may be drawn to act on what we experience to get an immediate result. *We notice relevant facts and occurrences in a sea of data and experiences, learning all the facts we can about the immediate context or area of focus and what goes on in that context.* An active seeking of more and more input to get the whole picture may occur until all sources of input have been exhausted or something else captures our attention. Extraverted Sensing is operating when we freely follow exciting physical impulses or instincts as they come up and enjoy the thrill of action in the present moment. A oneness with the physical world and a total absorption may exist as we move, touch, and sense what is around us. *The process involves instantly reading cues to see how far we can go in a situation and still get the impact we want or respond to the situation with presence. *_

Whatever i'm out.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

@_DonutsGalacticos_


Se = objective *facts* about the experience.

Si = subjective *qualia* of the experience.

Ne = facts imply other possible facts.

Ni = qualia imply other possible qualia.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Se = objective *facts* about the experience.

i saw an ecuadorian guy and thought he was ecuadorian.

Si = subjective *qualia* of the experience.

i saw an ecuadorian guy that remind me of Daddy Yankee

Ne = facts imply other possible facts.

ecuatorian people do ecuadorian people stuff / everything i thought they could possible do.

Ni = qualia imply other possible qualia.

how would this one be then???

Ecuadorian can be seen diferently in different perspectives? depending on how you aproach them?
I mean c'mon.


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

Some combination of Ne-Si and Ti-Fe.

Not enough info to extrapolate further.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

for fucking sake i can't accept the reality of me being an XSFJ

thus let me


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

I totally picked up some Ne with statements like "there must be those who" and "there must be this" because they are describing the possible bigger pictures manifested from an image. But I'm not an expert in typing others.


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

As somebody with Ni-Ti-Se, no. There is a whole lot of Si in your post. I would say ISFJ, but I'll say XSFJ to be safe.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> @*ephemereality* So are you saying that when we look at someone, see how they dress, how they react to what we say, the tone in which they speak, etc and then make an assumption about how that person is, the process is actually Si?


Yes, if you assume so in terms of the physical e.g. behavior, mannerisms, personality manifestations such as emotional displays etc.



> i mean, what we are actually doing is comparing this now data with past experiences / social points of views / objective facts to make a point out of it? Aren't you doing the same right now with me?
> Wouldn't it be Se/Fe?


Me, Fe? LOL.

And no, Te can also compare. Essentially, what I'm doing is that I have this abstract impression of what the functions are like when they manifest. It's not based on the physical e.g. Ecuadorians are such and such way, but it's based on an intuitive quality that I can't put into words. So what I do in these situations is that I look at the facts at hand (Te) and what impression I get from something, and I then compare this impression with the deeper impression I have in my mind about something (Te). What an Ecuadorian is has nothing to do with how they look like, behave etc., but it's related to an intuitive quality about them which has to do that they com from the country called Ecuador, identify themselves as Ecuadorians etc. I don't know how to put this into words really. 



> _*Se - Extroverted Sensing*
> *Extraverted Sensing occurs when we become aware of what is in the physical world in rich detail.* We may be drawn to act on what we experience to get an immediate result. *We notice relevant facts and occurrences in a sea of data and experiences, learning all the facts we can about the immediate context or area of focus and what goes on in that context.* An active seeking of more and more input to get the whole picture may occur until all sources of input have been exhausted or something else captures our attention. Extraverted Sensing is operating when we freely follow exciting physical impulses or instincts as they come up and enjoy the thrill of action in the present moment. A oneness with the physical world and a total absorption may exist as we move, touch, and sense what is around us. *The process involves instantly reading cues to see how far we can go in a situation and still get the impact we want or respond to the situation with presence. *_
> 
> Whatever i'm out.


I don't like Berens' and Nardi's definition Se. I have a very hard time relating to it. I think the socionics definition is much better.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

What is wrong with being xSFJ? I'll tell you. Nothing. At least primarily it is fine to have Je. If unhealthy... :bored:
I also see Si and I kind of know thoughts you express here. Yes, I guess, somewhere in my function stack it is also able to be found.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

I refuse to be given the SFJs types as i don't identify at all with their descriptions on MBTI. I shall explain you now.
Unless all of those (descriptions to clarify my english) have just become antiquities as humanity is always evolving and adapting itself to present needs.
Can we now discard them for being too stereotypicals?, can we just say: "no you're not that you don't use those functions", can we just sit here and wait for tranquility to come and refresh our minds, and think of the possibility of this man being not guilty for the charges you put on him?.
I can understand you tho. To certain point it's safe to say: "don't believe descriptions, they are just empty words" but the fact that 90% of them XSFJ are so unfittable nor for those who know me and not even for myself gives me the right to say that i'm actually another type. I had a dream...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> I refuse to be given the SFJs types as i don't identify at all with their descriptions on MBTI. I shall explain you now.
> Unless all of those have just become antiquities as humanity is always evolving and adapting itself to present needs.
> Can we now discard them for being too stereotypicals?, can we just say: "no you're not that you don't use those functions", can we just sit here and wait for tranquility to come and refresh our minds, and think of the possibility of this man is blameless for the guilt you put on him?.
> I can understand you tho. To certain point it's safe to say: "don't believe descriptions, they are just empty words" but the fact that 90% of them XSFJ are so unfittable nor for those who know me and not even for myself gives me the right to say that i'm actually another type. I had a dream...


Look, I don't relate to the INTJ label and stereotype descriptions either. That's not why I type as an INTJ but because the reality is that I am one, whether I fit the description or not. Descriptions emphasize the wrong aspects of the type. They are caricatures of people and few people will actually fit them. One might even argue that the descriptions don't properly describe the right types even. For example, ESFJs may fit the ENTP description better than actual ENTPs do. 

I don't see the fault in being proud of who you are regardless of what type it is or how well it fits the description of said type?


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Right. Creativity is mostly associated with Ns, but the creativity that society speaks about is often music, drawing ... and many S-types do so. Not every S type can draw though. Sometimes I doubt I'm creative at all, I jut sit and think about MBTI, when feeling comfortable discussing a lot of things, making fun of people, talking shit, writing stories and then throw them in the trash, but I do not really see that as creative. Haha, I'm sometimes pretty jealous of S kind of creative people. And yes, S-types can write poems and other stuff, may be "typical" N stuff, but hey, blow up the borders. 
S-type: Ernest Hemingway.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

RunForCover07 said:


> As somebody with Ni-Ti-Se, no. There is a whole lot of Si in your post. I would say ISFJ, but I'll say XSFJ to be safe.


example or it didn't happened, show us your leading Ni.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

ok


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Well i couldn't go further i was busy. You seem to miss an important point: given this example you obviously can't say if Ne or Ti are my inferior functions. Thus believing that this is my normal bahaviour "because it's objectively true" proves your contradiction. ESFJ/ISFJ is not likely. I mean, to clarify myself how you really know those are inferior? how would you know Fe is dom? do i look like some mother teresa of calcuta? Like some other guy told me here deeper information is needed.
If you go by objective data and not subjective feelings that my bad english seem to transmit you, underneath that you can't really see any pattern as most of you have only saw the internet character in which i desguise.
My conclusion: I'm firmly convinced ESFJ or ISFJ is not an option.
It doesn't has to do with tastes, i don't mind them, in fact a long time ago one of the users told me ESFJ and i put that under my nick, i was told also ISTP and ISFP. I chose to wear ESFJ cause it was the fardest from my own logic. I say this so you can understand that i don't have a problem with the type, it's a problem about what's natural on me, what's more present than not.
What is inferior and dominant. To say my dominant function is Fe, is saying too much of me, believe me.
Underneath my words there are reasons of doubting, there is something else than just_ mE dUn like EsfJs_.
We are free to doubt about everyone and i trully doubt about you.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> Well i couldn't go further i was busy. You seem to miss an important point: given this example you obviously can't say if Ne or Ti are my inferior functions. Thus believing that this is my normal bahaviour "because it's objectively true" proves your contradiction. ESFJ/ISFJ is not likely. I mean, to clarify myself how you really know those are inferior? how would you know Fe is dom? do i look like some mother teresa of calcuta? Like some other guy told me here deeper information is needed.
> If you go by objective data and not subjective feelings that my bad english seem to transmit you, underneath that you can't really see any pattern as most of you have only saw the internet character in which i desguise.
> My conclusion: I'm firmly convinced ESFJ or ISFJ is not an option.
> It doesn't has to do with tastes, i don't mind them, in fact a long time ago one of the users told me ESFJ and i put that under my nick, i was told also ISTP and ISFP. I chose to wear ESFJ cause it was the fardest from my own logic. I say this so you can understand that i don't have a problem with the type, it's a problem about what's natural on me, what's more present than not.
> ...


The irony of this post is too strong, you're refuting being XSFJ by resorting to stereotypes, and I've noticed that Si types look at behaviour, getting stuck in the fail descriptions instead of understanding the system, thing that you did in your other posts as well. 

Indeed many XSFJs that I've spotted in this forum don't see beyond their behaviour, so they think that they're other types, but in reality their way of seeing the world is clearly Fe and Si, specially as they latch onto ideas without a second thought.

You have to learn the system better, otherwise you will just lose your time getting stuck in irrelevant details.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

No, that was pretty much spontaneous writing. I just made some fixes because of my awful english.





Sent from my RM-914_eu_spain_405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Abraxas said:


> LOL.
> 
> 
> I love you guys. <3


I love you too Abra Kadabra Alakazam.

If you were a pokeman, you'd be a psychic type.


----------

